# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sa mund te Funksionoj nje Martes ndermjet nje Çifti nga Kosova dhe Shqiperia??

## fisniku-student

Deri tash kan existuar shume barriera qe ne shumicen e rasteve kan pamundesuar qe te kene sukses nje Martese e perbere nga nje Mashkull nga Kosova dhe nje Femre nga Shqiperia dhe anasjelltas.

Por nje revolucion tash se fundi eshte futur ne Funksion dhe ky Revolucion qe do te bashkoj te dy kombet fizikisht ne menyren me te mire te mundshme,eshte fjala per Rrugen apo Autostraden qe po ndertohet dhe qe pritet qe leshohet ne qarkullim kete vere.

Deri tash qe per mendimin tim ka qen Barriera kryesore qe te kete raporte me te shendosha ndermjet Shqipris dhe Kosoves ka qen padyshim kjo mundesi (Autostrada) qe dy shtete apo dy kombe te njejta qe i ka ndar nje perqindje e vogel kilometrash ,qe kan krijuar ate largesi ndermjet ketij kombi ,thuajse jan larg njera tjetres sikur kontinente.

Prej kesaj vere kjo barriere do te shuhet ,mirpo kam bindjen se akoma barriera ka qe mund te veshtiresojn qe te realizohet lirshem nje Martese ndermjet ketyre njerzve.

Dikush mund ta konsideroj se faktori kryesor qe mund te ndikoj ne realizimin e nje Martese te ketij kontesti eshte Harmonia e Ndjenjave ndermjet qifteve apo Dashuria,Por duhet te pranojm se realisht existon nje fakt i tille,mirpo ne kete kontest te deri tanishem ,ky Lloj Faktori eshte konsideruar si Tretesore apo edhe me ulet.

 Disa gjera qe kan ndikuar qe te jete ky lloj raporti eshte Kryesisht sipasoj e mosperputhjes se traditave dhe zakoneve qe i ndajn prej nje Kosovari dhe Shqiptari.

I kam disa raste konkrete qe jam informuar qe Barriera kryesore qe te mos kete sukses nje Martese eshte fakti Dis harmonis ndermjet zakoneve qe existojn ndermjet familjeve kosovare dhe atyre nga Shqipria.

Per ta pasur te kjart duhet ta marre nje  rast konkret qe sherben si moster te ketij problemi:

*Nje djalosh nga Kosova ishte dashuruar me nje vajz nga shqiperia dhe keto dy qifte ishin dashuruar,thejsht ishin pajtuar qe ta kalojn jeten duke u martuar dhe keshtu vendosen qe te martohen dhe pasi qe u martuan ,vajza nga shqipria erdh ne Kosove per te jetuar me kete burrin e saj te sapo martuar .

Kaluan dy muaj e me shume ,filluan te paraqiten problemet e para...

Ne traditen e familjeve kosovare ka rend dhe displine d.m.th qdo ree apo nuse e re i ka obligimet e saja te caktuara strikt . Si sistem familjar me bashkejetes te shume familjeve me nje shtepi te vetme ,existojn disa parime zakonore qe duhet te rrespektoj qdo nuse e re dhe patjeter duhet ta kaloj qdo nuse e re kete faze,si shembull mund te marre: Te fshij,te gatuaj( te hyj ne magje)te pastroj shtepin ,te sherbej Qaj rusi 3 here ne dite etjj

Kjo vajza nga shqipria po e shef qe existon nje sistem i tille i jetes ne kete familje,bene pepjekje qe te adaptohet mirpo asesi nuk mundej ,dhe ne pamundesi qe te pervetesoj kete sistem jete ,mundohet ne menyra tjera duke insistuar qe ndahet nga shtepia e madhe duke dalur ne nje shtepi te veten apo te blej nje banes ku mund te jetoj vete, bashke me burrin  ,larg vjeherrive ,apo tjetra alternative ishte shkojn ne zvicerr. 
Mirpo me kete mendim apo propozim Burri nuk pajtohej asesi dhe keshtu deshtoj edhe tentativa e fundit e saj dhe keshtu perfundimisht vendosi qe te shkurorzohet . d.m.th deshtoi Martesa*

Kam ndegjuar shume kesi lloj rastesh te ngjajshme,mirpo per tu kompletuar kjo teme kerkoj qe ta rrespektoj edhe opinionin e juaj kunder se qfar mendoni ,*se A mund te funksionoj apo te kete sukses nje Martese te nje qifti nga Kosova dhe Shqiperia??*

Diskutim te mbare..

----------


## bebushja

Po si te funksionoj nje martes e tipit model ku vetem krevati eshte pik takimi mes dy te porsamartuarve.Per aq kohe sa menyra e te jetuarit"tufe" te jete ne fuqi ska si te funksionoj ajo martese.Cdo cift do rehatin dhe buxhetin e tij per te menaxhuar jeten,e jo ashtu yyyyyyyy puno o balo e ha o laro.Nuk mund te quhet nje familje e mirfillt te jetuarit se bashku me familjen e madhe ,ku burri nuk njef dot te drejtat dhe detyrat e tij  ndaj gruas ,sepse me to meret lokja dhe baca .Ne keto tip familje te medha nuk ka kurr harmoni dhe mirkuptim(se per dashuri nuk behet fjale se nusja shifet vetem si sherbetore).Seicili ne shtepin e tij dhe me te ardhurat e tij ,kjo eshte lumturia familjare e nje cifti.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Si e epokes se akullnajave me duket kjo faksimalja mua :ngerdheshje: ?

Pse rruga i pengoka kosovaret e shqiptaret te shumohen mes tyre? Apo mosperputhja ne zakone sic thuhet ne kete plegjiate? Pse akoma preferojne ata gomarin si mjet udhetimi per te tu takuar mes vedi? 

Pastaj eshte problemi ketu rruga e gjate me gropa apo ajo mosperputhja e zakoneve sic percaktohet ne kete tekstin nonsense.Un e se mora vesh. Ne fakt m'u duk, qe ajo rreth se ciles mundohet te vardiset temehapesi, por qe nuk arriti dot, jane ca zakone patriarkale  te prapambetura tipike fashtareske te thella malore.
E pse qenka gabim te duash te jetosh vetem? Te krijosh familjen tende mbi bazat e tua? Apo se i kursen vetes kacafytjet me vjerren e kunatat? Ai qe do nuse, duhet te jete shkeputur tashme prej fustanit te mamase. Duhet te jetokemi keshtu ne kapanone e t'u lajme kembet vjerrit, se keshtu e dashka zakoni, se keshtu jemi nuse te mira? Cfare i shikoni ju andej ne Kosove nuses? Pse qenka nuse jo per djalin ajo nqs nuk pranon te skllaverohet nga vjerri dhe vjerra dhe te mospajtohet me ca norma kulturore te varrosura tashme? Shkurorezimi eshte zgjidhja qe ofrohet. E cikit shk eshte kjo ngjarja. Pse akoma ndahen sot njerezit se nuk pranojne te rrine ne te njetin konak me prinderit?ncncncncncncnc shume mreselenese.

Ne nje lidhje nuk jane aq shume pengese elementet kulturore sese njerezit vete, me padijen dhe gedhene e tyre. Kjo eshte pergjigja ime :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Boh çar teme! vg

----------


## ms13

Veshtir  osht shumm  te  kalosh jeten me nje femer nga shqiperia 
ktuu kam nje  kojshi i imi  ka  te dashuren nngaa Durrsi  kurqysh nuk e qojn ne mes veti  shum lyp vajzat e shqipris duhet  tua plotsosh shum deshira veshtir  o shumm

----------


## fisniku-student

> Si e epokes se akullnajave me duket kjo faksimalja mua?
> 
> Pse rruga i pengoka kosovaret e shqiptaret te shumohen mes tyre? Apo mosperputhja ne zakone sic thuhet ne kete plegjiate? Pse akoma preferojne ata gomarin si mjet udhetimi per te tu takuar mes vedi? 
> 
> Pastaj eshte problemi ketu rruga e gjate me gropa apo ajo mosperputhja e zakoneve sic percaktohet ne kete tekstin nonsense.Un e se mora vesh. Ne fakt m'u duk, qe ajo rreth se ciles mundohet te vardiset temehapesi, por qe nuk arriti dot, jane ca zakone patriarkale  te prapambetura tipike fashtareske te thella malore.
> E pse qenka gabim te duash te jetosh vetem? Te krijosh familjen tende mbi bazat e tua? Apo se i kursen vetes kacafytjet me vjerren e kunatat? Ai qe do nuse, duhet te jete shkeputur tashme prej fustanit te mamase. Duhet te jetokemi keshtu ne kapanone e t'u lajme kembet vjerrit, se keshtu e dashka zakoni, se keshtu jemi nuse te mira? Cfare i shikoni ju andej ne Kosove nuses? Pse qenka nuse jo per djalin ajo nqs nuk pranon te skllaverohet nga vjerri dhe vjerra dhe te mospajtohet me ca norma kulturore te varrosura tashme? Shkurorezimi eshte zgjidhja qe ofrohet. E cikit shk eshte kjo ngjarja. Pse akoma ndahen sot njerezit se nuk pranojne te rrine ne te njetin konak me prinderit?ncncncncncncnc shume mreselenese.
> 
> Ne nje lidhje nuk jane aq shume pengese elementet kulturore sese njerezit vete, me padijen dhe gedhene e tyre. Kjo eshte pergjigja ime


Ne fund te ketij shkrimi(Temes) vendosa qe te rrespektoj qdo shkrim qe paraqet opinionin e nje anetari te ketij forumi ,mirpo sinqerisht duke e marre parasysh kete shkrimin tend nuk u durova dote qe te te them se ia ke fut kot dhe realisht nese nuk ke aq kapacitete qe ti kuptosh shkrimet e dikujt ,ateher pse nuk ia bene vetes nje nder dhe te heshtesh,sepse vetem ne kete menyre i fshesh keto pasuri moqalesh qe posedon.

Vasha thot qe permendja e rruges si barriere eshte qesharake qe eshte cekur ne kete rast...

Po ta beje nje pyetje ty * Ke kaluar ti neper kete rruge deri ne Kosove nojhere??* apo vetem deshe qe te thuash diqka qe ne te qeshim duke u mrrolur me pastaj.

A e di ti qe deri tash me leht ke mundur ta shkelesh Stambollin apo Berlinin se sa Tiranen ,nese ke shkelur ndonjeher neper rrugen te tipit *SAW V* Kukes-Durres,ateher personalisht do ta jepja fjalen qe te me ligjerosh ,ndersa nese nuk ja ke haberin se per ke po flitet ,ateher bjeri gjumit dhe flejt qe tash .

Tani tjetra Disharmonia Zakonore si faktor,ne po flasim per Shek- XXI dhe ato gomaret qe ti i ke pare ne Durres dhe Tiranë ne Kosove moti jan zevendesuar me Ferrari dhe Rolls Roys..

Duhet ta pranojm se Mentalitetet ndryshojn me te Kosovareve dhe juve te Shqipris,dhe asesi nuk kemi te bejme me pune Klasash ,sepse nje kulture dhe edukim i tille duke u rrespektuar Prinderit apo vjehrrija ka qen gjithmon ,eshte dhe besoj se do te jete edhe ne te ardhmen ,pavarsisht se dikush mund te konkuroj ne modernitet bashke me teknologjin Informative .

Pse shkrova une kete shkrimin,nuk do te thote qe me lidh personalisht diqka me kete shkrim,une thjesht vendosa ta hapi kete teme ,per arsye studimi te ketij rasti dhe pse jo edhe mendimet e anetareve se qfar mendojn ,sidomos te anetareve qe jan nga shqiperia.

Ps: *Keshille*: Mos i merre te  gjitha diskutimet si personale ,sidomos kete shkrimin tend ,qe me shume ke diskutuar per mua se sa per Temen.

----------


## Fittox

*Si te gjitha martesat tjera.. Ka shume martesa te tilla qe shkojne per mrekulli ..

*

----------


## xfiles

Per rastin konkret qe qenka sjellur, nuk paska faj goca.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po si te funksionoj nje martes e tipit model ku vetem krevati eshte pik takimi mes dy te porsamartuarve.Per aq kohe sa menyra e te jetuarit"tufe" te jete ne fuqi ska si te funksionoj ajo martese.Cdo cift do rehatin dhe buxhetin e tij per te menaxhuar jeten,e jo ashtu yyyyyyyy puno o balo e ha o laro.Nuk mund te quhet nje familje e mirfillt te jetuarit se bashku me familjen e madhe ,ku burri nuk njef dot te drejtat dhe detyrat e tij  ndaj gruas ,sepse me to meret lokja dhe baca .Ne keto tip familje te medha nuk ka kurr harmoni dhe mirkuptim(se per dashuri nuk behet fjale se nusja shifet vetem si sherbetore).Seicili ne shtepin e tij dhe me te ardhurat e tij ,kjo eshte lumturia familjare e nje cifti.


Nuk di fjale me te sakta se kaq. Jam e te njejtit mendim. 

Tradita ka lezet, por cdo gje duhet t'i pershtatet edhe kohes. Ishin kur ishin keto lloje detyrimesh. Sa per vajzen qenka munduar me te gjitha menyrat e shkreta. Djali ka bere zgjedhjen e vet e si perhere ka treguar qe ka dashur me teper te qendroje prane familjes se sa te rri me gruan e tij, perderisa as qe e ka vrare mendjen te shpetoje martesen. Mendoj edhe qe vajza shqipetare duhet te jete martuar ne ndonje katun te Kosoves sepse sa per ne Qytet, me sa vura re edhe se per pak kohe qe isha m'u duken shume me modern se sa ne ne Shqiperi :buzeqeshje: 
Nejse eshte edhe fjala moglie e buoi dai paesi tuoi :buzeqeshje:  grate e buajt nga vendi jot: Prandaj me mire secili te mbaje grate e burrat e vete se s'jemi gati ne si shqipetare (te shqiperise) te rikthehemi mbrapa ne kohe mbas gjithe ketyre arritjeve me mundim qe kemi. 
Nejse duhet t'ia quajme kete merite djemve tane, jane me te zote sepse dine ta dallojne me sakte vendin qe ka familja duke treguar dashurine si per prinderit ashtu edhe per nusen e duke arritur lumturine e tyre me zgjedhjet e tyre e jo me imponim apo nga turpi i Botes.

----------


## Izadora

pse funksionojne kur martohen ne shqiperi nje nga Kosova dhe nje nga shqiperia?

traditat jane te njejta gjithandej(respekti,dashuria,toleranca.....)

kur martohesh nuk e merr gruan per sherbyese,por per te kaluar nje jete me te.



per sa i perket asaj historie

vajza braktisi gjithcka per te(familjen,vendin e vet, endrrat e veta.....) per hire te dashuris
kurse ai     c'fare sakrifikoje per te ????????

te respektosh deshirat dhe ndjenjat e njeri tjetrit(cifti) qe te funksionoj martesa

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ps: *Keshille*: Mos i merre te  gjitha diskutimet si personale ,sidomos kete shkrimin tend ,qe me shume ke diskutuar per mua se sa per Temen.


 Me duket se te kam thene njehere te mos me citosh. E meriton te jesh anetar nderi ne ignorelisten time. Je ti ai qe po e kthen ne personale. Mua s'me rezulton se te kam permendur ty ne shkrimin tim, perpos fakit qe te jam referuar. Me te drejte, duke qene se tema vjen prej teje. Kam dhene thjesht mendimin tim. Te tjera jane gerricje femijesh kopshti, s'kam nerva te ndalem me gjate, kam vite qe e kam lene pas ate periudhe te jetes. Sa keq qe ka akoma infantile te mberthyer aty. Respektivisht shfaqin nje retardence mendore sidomos ne nivelin kuptimor.

Hajde shendet.

----------


## SaS

se di kujt i rashe ne kallo me termin skllaveri qe me paskeni fshire mendimin, por kjo qe eshte pershkruar nga hapesi i temes per mendimin tim eshte skllaveri e paster !!! edhe ajo goca shume paska duruar per mendimin tim qe paska ndejtur aq gjate ne ate familje ose ne ate fis !!! se nuk ka kusur ajo si nuse qe eshte ti sherbej stergjyshit gjyshit pastaj babes se djalit dhe ne fund vet djalit !!! duke mos perfshire edhe elementet e tjera qe jane kalamojte niprat mbesat edhe mamallaret edhe gjyshet e familjes !!! 

per mendimin tim shume mire ka bere goca qe ka kerkuar divorcin !!! 


per mendimin tim keto martesa nuk funksionojne !!! pervec rasteve kur femrat jane mesuar te jene te ndrydhura dhe te bejne nje jetese te tille !!!

----------


## morrison

Ore hapesi i temes mos u nis nga ky rasti qe thua ti per ti vene ate titull temes. Une nuk e di se ne cfar cepi te kosoves jeton qe s'paske pare shume raste martesash midis kosovareve dhe nga viset e tjera te shqiperise, se ne ketej kemi pare boll dhe mese normalisht. Une kam nje shoke femijerie i cili u martua me kosovare dhe tani ndodhet ne kanada ka dhe 2 femije biles... lere dhe sa raste te tjera kam pare. Prandaj te them se rruga e re as do i shtoj martesat as do i paksoj martesat. Tashme kosova eshte normalisht nje krahine e shqiperise pavarsisht kufijve politike, keshtu qe sic e shikoj martesen midis nje shkodrani me nje fierake ashtu e shikoj dhe martesen midis nje kosovari dhe nje vajze te nje qyteti tjeter te shqiperise. Por me duket se tek ky rasti jote problemi ka qene tek zakonet e vjetra te familjes se burrit te cilat shume kosovare i shikojne ndryshe ose nusja do kete qene shume europiane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BIBIU

se pari pershendetje per te gjith forumasit e sidomos per "fisniku-student".Ne fillim rruga nuk mund te jet barier per nje martes te tille,sepse rruga qe i lidh dy zemra eshte dashuria e ajo nuk njeh asnje barier.Sa i perket rastit(rasteve) nuk e besoj te jen edhe aq te shpeshta,perkundrazi sot per sot jan shum te rralla.Personalisht njoh disa cifte te tilla martesesa e te cileve eshte perfekte,pra funksionon per mrekulli.Por duhet ta kemi te qarte se problemet,ose te themi me bute mosmarrveshjet eksistojne te secili cift prej ngado qoft ai.Pra perfundimisht martesa ne mes shqipetareve te KOSOVES dhe atyre te SHQIPERIS(e jo kosavareve e shqipetarve siq i quan inicuesi i temes, se fundja te gjith jemi shqipetare)mund te funksionoj per mrekulli.

SHENDET PER TE GJITHE.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Kjo tema me duket krejt e pavend. Shqiptari po dashurohet me pakistaneze, me ganeze, me hondurazeze, me kineze e japoneze, dhe pse mos te martohet me Kosovare? Nejse, pyetje kot po me duket po hajt se po i jap nja 2 arsye perse mund te ndodhe.

E para, dashuria nuk njeh kufinj, moshe, fe, bindje politike a ndonje gje tjeter si keto. Nese 2 persona ndjejne diçka per njeri-tjetrin, per ato 2 persona nuk ka asnje lloj rendesie asgje tjeter perveç ndjenjave te tyre.

Nga hapesi i temes lexova qe familja Kosovare paska rregull e disipline. Po mire more, ti si mendon, ketu ne Shqiperi nuk ka rregulla e disipline? Djalo, pak me i llogjikshem ne ato qe shkruan e mendon. Ti thua qe jetojne shume familje ne nje shtepi, kjo tani ben vaki vetem neper fshatra, si ne Kosove ashtu dhe ne Shqiperi, e ne ato fshatrat e thelle madje.

Sa per obligimet, kudo, ne çdo vend, jo vetem ne Kosove apo Shqiperi, nusja bashke me bashkeshortin kane obligim te duan njeri-tjetrin ne radhe te pare, te krijojne familje dhe te dine ta mbajne ate. Dhe te dish te mbash familjen do te thote te dish te gatuash, te pastrosh, te punosh, te rrisesh femije, etj etj.

Me pak fajel djalosh, informohu me mire here tjeter mbi ato qe thua, jo vetem kopjim-ngjitje.

----------


## flutura3105

Sa i perket temes neve jemi te gjithe shqipetare ,dhe kemi gati te njejtat zakone ,mire e ceke ti me larte se sot vetem ne fshatra ka gjera te tilla ,dhe kushedi ne cilen pjese te Kosoves i paska rene hise asaj vajzes...Por megjithate une them nuk jam kunder ,kur dashuria eshte ne mes te nje cifti kushdo cofte ai mund te mesohen me njeri-tjetrin...pastaj mua me vjen shume cudi se tashme ka kaluar koha qe nusja ti sherbej gjithe familjes ,ne qytetin tim kemi tradita ,si cdo qytet qe ka tradita te veta por te luajme me nje krijese qe vjen nga larg skam degjuar ,une personalisht nuk kisha pranuar te hyj ne magje hahahhaha e te behem si sherbetore e askujt ,normal rrespekt do ju beja te gjitheve ,vecanerisht vjeherrive por te me shtypin si te isha skllave jo sdo e lejoja kurre nje gje te tille...

----------


## altint71

Po mund te fuksionoj,un kam du vajza kushurira te para te martuara,nji me tre femi ne Bruksel qe ka terhequr dhe nenen e saj pasi i vdic babai.
Di qe shkojne shum mire(pavaci eshte mbiemri vajzes nga babai saj)..
Po mund tju konfirmoj me ate qe shoh ketu,qe tashme as nje vajze nga fshatrat me te thella ne shqipei nuk mohon prajvazin e saj me burrin qe ka zgjedhur,jo me te jetoj me kte apo ato rregulla strikte.
Cdo kopje jeten e ben sic e don dhe sic e pelqen vet ata pa influencime e sforcime te jashme.

----------


## Roi

Kenga.
Do te kemi Shqiperin kurr marr nuse ne janin,
Nje li lindur ne Kopnik te punoj ne Kaqanik.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Fisnik,ki kujdes se me këto mend ke për të mbetur beqar tane jeten...

----
Ishte shaka,siç më duket edhe tema

----------


## drague

E mer student kur do vesh mend ti???

----------

